
Airbnb settles lawsuit with New York over short-term rental law - mightybyte
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/24/airbnb-settles-lawsuit-with-new-york/
======
greenyoda
This is an old article (from 11/24/16), which talks about Airbnb's suit
against NY State, and says that their other suit against NY City is still
pending. However, the latest news is that Airbnb has now dropped its suit
against NY City. See, for example, this article in today's NY Times:

 _Airbnb Ends Fight With New York City Over Fines_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13094963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13094963)

This means that Airbnb will not challenge the law that allows people who post
illegal listings on Airbnb (rentals less than 30 days) to be fined $7,500.

